# Tetratec external filter leaking problems



## JamesC (12 Feb 2009)

Just come across this about the leaking problems with the Tetratec range of external filters.



> Tetra have identified a problem with this range of filters. The hose adaptor unit ball valve spindles can leak water, which then fills up the compartments within the top of the filter and then overflows down the sides of the canister. This leads the customer to think that the main canister seal is leaking, when in fact it is most unlikely.
> 
> Tetra have modified the adaptor unit and are fitting it to all new production stock
> 
> However, in the meantime, if you experiance such a leakage problem with your existing Tetra Tec EX filter, then you are advised to contact Tetra direct on 08700 55 4031 who will be happy to deal with your problem, generally at no cost to you



James


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2009)

had this on mine whcih I bought second hand. they were great on the phone and sent out the replacement part in ext days post at no cost


----------



## altaaffe (12 Feb 2009)

And here's me been ripping the mechanism apart and lubing up the seals with limited success.

Phoned them today, 60 seconds later and a replacement is on it's way.  VG customer service indeed.


----------



## JamesC (12 Feb 2009)

Cool. Pleased that is was of help to you.

James


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

I've not had a problem with either of mine leaking (ex600 and ex2400), but they were very very good about replacing the 2400 when it made a stupidly loud noise.  And I didnt even have to return the original!  

Sam


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2009)

My EX1200 is fine


----------



## samc (17 Feb 2009)

does anyone find the ex1200 to very noisey qas i am thinking of buying one soon and its going to be in my bedroom


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Feb 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> does anyone find the ex1200 to very noisey qas i am thinking of buying one soon and its going to be in my bedroom


mines whisper quiet


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

No problems here either - my first EX1200 was bought 12 months ago, the second about a month ago. Both are leak free and very quiet.


----------



## samc (17 Feb 2009)

looks like ill be getting one then    thanks guys


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

I am very disapointed. Bought a new ex600 for my nano and decided to run it on my 180l tank to get it cycled quicker. Went away for the weekend and came home to a saturated living room carpet where the filter decided to leak half the tank water out.

The missus is not impressed, and neither am I for that matter! It smells really bad so i'm having to get the carpet professionally cleaned!


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

I'm a little confused as I called that number and spoke to a chap called Rupert (that number posted is his direct dial) and he said I needed to call another number 0080076688766 which I did. I then told them my problem and that I read they had identified a problem which sounded like the problem I was having. I dont know if it was a language barrier or something but they were asking me which part was at fault! I told them I didnt know, I coudl only tell them where the water was coming from and that it was leaking out the side of the filter and you can see the water marks, to which they replied 'well, we cant send you an entire new filter'. In the end they said they would send out the part I mentioned which was on the statement at the start of this thread but after the conversations on the phone I'm not convinced this is going to fix the problem.

Did anyone else get redirected to this other number? If so, what did you say?


----------



## altaaffe (16 Mar 2009)

I know somebody from another site who was redirected and was put through to Germany.  They sent him out a whole new head unit, which arrived damaged.  After ringing back and complaining about it, he got a whole new filter sent through.

Took some perseverence & patience on his part though, with the language difficulties.


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that. Did you speak to this Rupert chap then?


----------



## altaaffe (17 Mar 2009)

I had all my problems before the redirect and got instant service from the original number, so no, sorry.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Mar 2009)

Ive had problems with my Ex1200 - intially I thought it was the outer head unit seal damaged, replaced the seal - still leaked. After several hours later the problem was the hose adaptor unit - within this unit there are two "O" rings, cleaned the "O" rings, added vasaline, ending up buying a new head unit and Â£20.00 lighter no further leaks. I also spoke with Tetratec asking if the could supply an "O" ring kit - 6 months later and I am still waiting for this kit. As for noise slight humming when the cupboard door is open. Other than that I cannot complain about this filter.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Aeropars (24 Mar 2009)

Just thought I'd add that I had ro parts sent out to me (a hose adaptor and an O ring) both of which didnt fix the problem so Rupert had a new filter shipped out next day without needing the old one back.

I've since opened up the filter to see if i could find the problem and somewhere in the filter head its leaking water into dry chambers which are not air tight and as such these fill up and water overflow. everything looked to be ok with no cracks or gaping holes so I'm not sure where the fault lies in this instance.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2009)

I e-mailed direct from the site to the UK rep and told him the problem. He replied to check the O rings and vaseline etc.  to which I replied 'done that'.

He sent me the big O ring and the removeable in out part for free within days.  Not had a problem since 

AC


----------



## Simon D (25 Mar 2009)

I've got a new EX1200 that's not been used yet. Do you think I should go for prevention, as apposed to cure, and see if I can get the replacement parts without testing my carpet with the existing unit?? 

Is the problem endemic or just a few bad ones?


----------



## Nick16 (25 Mar 2009)

i have not had a problem with mine. it is only a few, i would run it in sitting in a large bucket and monitor it for the first couple hours.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Apr 2009)

Nick

I would sit with the bucket for the next 6 months, my problem with the filter started after 4 months.

Paul.


----------



## Mark Green (1 Apr 2009)

> I've got a new EX1200 that's not been used yet. Do you think I should go for prevention, as apposed to cure, and see if I can get the replacement parts without testing my carpet with the existing unit??
> 
> Simon Dee



You should contact  tetra  on thier web site www.tetra-service.net or call them on 00800 766 88766 and get the part replaced before you have any problems. 

As nick said the problem can start 4 month's down the line, so being proactive now will give you some piece of mind.


----------



## Simon D (7 Apr 2009)

Mark Green said:
			
		

> You should contact  tetra  on thier web site http://www.tetra-service.net or call them on 00800 766 88766 and get the part replaced before you have any problems.
> 
> As nick said the problem can start 4 month's down the line, so being proactive now will give you some piece of mind.


 Thanks for the contact details, will do this before stting up, 

Much appreciated


----------



## alip01 (6 May 2009)

My EX1200 started leaking last week, so I sent them an email, but haven't got a reply.  I took the filter apart, and put it back together, which stopped the leaking till this Monday.  Now it's leaking again, so I tried ringing the first number on this thread, and was then told to ring the number that's in the post above this.  However I keep being put on hold, and then being told to leave a message, which I have, but they still haven't rung back.  I've rung 2 times yesterday, and twice today, always getting put on hold with the message 'all our operators are busy' and then told to leave a message after a few minutes later.  

I've got the filter standing in a plastic box, so I can keep it running, and just empty the box's water twice a day, though last night I found an adult cherry shrimp in the box, how it got there I have no idea. :? 

Has anyone else had issues contacting Tetra? If they have, have you found a way to get through to them? It's geting rather annoying!

Cheers,


----------



## JamesM (6 May 2009)

I'd be more concerned with how the adult cherry got in the bowl tbh.


----------



## squiggley (6 May 2009)

Go through the website mentioned above but it will take about a week to get it though


----------



## alip01 (6 May 2009)

OK, I've gone through the website, hopefully that will get me the required parts soon!

I really don't know how the cherry got into the box, the only way I can think of is that it came through the leak, but I can't believe that the gap is big enough for a shrimp.  I did take the filter apart a couple of days ago, so I guess it could have escaped then, and jumped into the box... :?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Oct 2022)

I don’t like necroposting on old threads but my EX600+ is leaking inside the head. I’ve sent an email to Tetra but I don’t know whether they’ll replace this part now?  Replacements are available for about £18. Just to be sure, did replacing this part cure the problem? I notice the lever is a slightly different shape to the original so I assume this is the updated model TIA.


----------

